# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  Firefox add ons

## Sjoeii

There are quite some interesting Firefox add ons.
Which ones would you recommend?

----------


## XP user

> There are quite some interesting Firefox add ons.
> Which ones would you recommend?


There are many, too many. The user should keep in mind that with every new add-on or plug-in he/she increases the attack vector against the browser. My extensions are limited to:
NoScript. I would even go as far as to say that without NoScript, Firefox is a very dangerous browser, and I would defenitely prefer Opera or IE7.
ShowIP. Shows you the IP-address of the server you are connected to. May be of help in case of phishing attacks.
ImgLikeOpera. Makes it possible to manage pictures the same way Opera does this. In this way you can prevent immediate image exploits at sites that are not familiar to you. My default policy is 'Don't load any images', and configure exceptions to this policy as in NoScript.

Paul

----------


## Ultima Weapon

Ad Block is my favorite.

----------


## XP user

> Ad Block is my favorite.


Do you mean AdBlock Plus? Yes, it's nice, but if you have NoScript and ImgLikeOpera, then you get overlap of functionality...

Paul

----------


## Numb

I'd like to add some - they don't make your surfing safer, but can make a Firefox's interface more comfortable:
FireFTP - must have if you have to use ftp-connections often. 
Tab Mix Plus - allows me to make an user interface of this browser more... friendly, may be?
And Paul, why do you think that AdBlock Plus is unnecessary if you use NoScript? It allows me to make filters of an advertisement and pictures on the pages i usually visit. I can't do it using NoScript only.

----------


## XP user

> And Paul, why do you think that AdBlock Plus is unnecessary if you use NoScript? It allows me to make filters of an advertisement and pictures on the pages i usually visit. I can't do it using NoScript only.


My focus was on Security only. Forgive me my narrow-mindedness.  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## Numb

I have just read more carefully about imgLikeOpera. I'm sorry Paul, I was wrong - this addon blocks all the pictures by default, doesn't it? Then it does almost the same that AdBlock Plus. Just one question: does it work well with Firefox 2.0?

----------


## XP user

> Just one question: does it work well with Firefox 2.0?


Yes it does if you set it to do so, not by default. If you do so, it actually blocks more than Adblock Plus does. 
I have Firefox 2.0.0.11 installed. No problems here.

Paul

----------


## Sjoeii

It does need some configs I see.
I like the showIP

----------


## Rene-gad

> Which ones would you recommend?


It's the user choice and taste  :Wink: 
I use the follow AddOns (s. picture)

----------


## XP user

> It does need some configs I see.


First Window [cache/misc]: Default Policy: Don't load images
Second Window [Filters]: 
* In the 'Filter' box you enter the site you'd like to exclude from this rule (= load images) for example: virusinfo.info
* Then you determine the policy for that domain in the box below that, for example [2] load images for that domain only or [1] load all images (also from other domains linked to that domain). 
* Click 'Add' (moves the site down to the 'Filter' window) and 'Apply' and that's it.
P.S.: You can right-click on any space where there's supposed to be a picture and click 'Load Image'. This picture will only be shown temporarily because it is not in the permanent policy.

Paul

----------


## Sjoeii

Thanx
Will try in a sec.

----------


## Simple10

How do they work with Firefox 3.0?
Does NoScript and imglikeOpera help with IE being vulnerable through Firefox or is that a seperate issue?

----------

